# something a bit different



## n brown (May 15, 2012)

fancied a go at one of these,cross between a vardo and a sheep wagon.making it out of cheap ply and pallet wood


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 15, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmm not sure about this nbrown


----------



## mark61 (May 15, 2012)

Love the bay window.


----------



## n brown (May 15, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> mmmmmmmmmm not sure about this nbrown



funny that,me neither,we'll have to see,i've got no idea how it'll turn out,possibly a wendy house for my grandbrat


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 15, 2012)

n brown said:


> funny that,me neither,we'll have to see,i've got no idea how it'll turn out,possibly a wendy house for my grandbrat



Said with so much affection nbrown.


----------



## vwalan (May 15, 2012)

nothing wrong with that .could be a member of the teardrop club of great britain. we have all sorts of caravans as members.
its a shephards hut . but we will let you off .in wales they might take sheep to bed with them .hee hee.


----------



## ellisboy (May 15, 2012)

Nice work Mr Brown :hammer:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 15, 2012)

vwalan said:


> nothing wrong with that .could be a member of the teardrop club of great britain. we have all sorts of caravans as members.
> its a shephards hut . but we will let you off .in wales they might take sheep to bed with them .hee hee.



HEY! vwalan you can cut out that nonsense!

I've a good mind to report you to phil!

Even sheep have feelings you know.


----------



## maingate (May 15, 2012)

If you took that trailer to Wales and put a sheep in it, would it be classed as a Leisure Centre?


----------



## vwalan (May 15, 2012)

i might be wrong perhaps they like porkie pigs now ,hee hee. 
i bet you take them to a big cliff then when you walk them towards it they try to press back . hee hee . i heard about this when in wales . ha ha .


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 15, 2012)

Keep this up and I'll set the girls on you and I dont mean kimbowbill.

Attack of the Killer Sheep - YouTube


----------



## vwalan (May 15, 2012)

you will be trying to pull the wool over our eyes soon. 
luckily i am a trained slaughterman butcher .so bring them on. sheep .porkies or even a bit of beef. we could have a bbq. 
dont get many sheep down here they have all f----d off to wales ,hee hee. 
we did have sheep we built bridges on the wool . we have a bridge on wool pub in wadebridge .


----------



## n brown (May 22, 2012)

nearly time to start interior  wish i liked painting


----------



## sean rua (May 22, 2012)

A very nice effort, nbrown!
Well done.

There are tons of varda painters around; I think they teach it in the prisons.:lol-053:
One thing that I believe causes a lot of unnecessary difficulty is the general insistence on using Farrow and Ball paint. Not easy!

All the very best with your project. 

sean rua.


----------



## n brown (May 22, 2012)

trust me farrow and ball isn't going to happen,i'm doing this on the cheap! i sprayed my last camper with dulux weathershield,25 quid to turn an iveco daily from dark green to off white.my daughter can do that barge painting so might have a bit of that


----------



## n brown (Jun 2, 2012)

*update*

a few more pics to show the slide out table


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Jun 2, 2012)

I absolutely love it - wish we could afford it for our Granddaughter


----------



## vwalan (Jun 2, 2012)

you might like to google gregsgypsybowtop,co.uk    these are similar and yet different. good job this world can take lots of diferent ideas. shame the uk is abit stuck on not having a out of the box ideas. its coming slow . 
we used to lead now we are behind the newzealanders have been having fun for years.
but its looking good keep up the good work.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 3, 2012)

That's a work of art, well done!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 3, 2012)

That's tidy mun.


----------



## n brown (Jun 3, 2012)

thanks all for the comments,i'm going to put a 2 burner and grill and a bit of traditional gypsy led lighting in it and then try to work out what to do with it,enjoyed doing it mind.i just like making stuff


----------

